# Ultimate Disrespect- Matthew Good, Casualties and the Canadian Flag



## Cloud Cover (7 Jul 2007)

Seems like Mr. Good feels that the CF and Canada are in distress:

http://www.matthewgood.org/2007/07/six-more-canadians-killed-in-afghanistan/#comments


And, someone claiming to be in the air force [442 Sqn Comox] needs an attitude adjustment.


Screenies and link reproduced for fair comment under the copyright act.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (7 Jul 2007)

He's yet another far-left "entertainer" who feels somehow qualified - by virtue of his vast experience - to comment on international and military affairs.  As for the prat from Comox...   :


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 Jul 2007)

http://www.matthewgood.org/2007/07/a-call-to-end-canadian-combat-operations-in-afghanistan/#comments

I registered so I could leave a nice little comment on board.



> What the hell is all this I’m reading??!?!!??! You people want us to leave because of… why exactly? 66 Canadians killed…. 2 hundred civilians killed this year……okay now…LISTEN UP!
> Since the forces removed the Taliban from power, there have been 45 000 more newborns surviving every year. FORTY FIVE THOUSAND NEWBORNS EVERY YEAR!!! Lets see… 45000 times five and a half years equals….247 5000. Thats a lot of newborns survived that would have died. There are 6 million kids in school now including 2 million little girls, who would have been refused any education at all.
> What is it with you people??!! Are you so much against our government that it blinds you to the good that has come from this? Damn near a quarter of a million newborns survive, 6 million kids now in school, people returning home, relative peace in the country save for the four southern/southeast provinces.
> You are quickly seeming more and more like modern day anarchist communists. Looks great on you. ‘rolls eyes’



Yes, I admit, it is a bit rash, but.... I'm fed up with all of them. I can't turn the TV on, or log onto the internet without hearing them cry bloody murder, and they don't even know what they are talking about most of the times.. so I think I needed to vent more than anything.
---deep breath---- 'whooosahh'---deep breath---


----------



## Franko (7 Jul 2007)

Got turned off Matt Good a long time ago....by another member pointing out his B.S. dreck.

Haven't bought a bloody thing from this moron in years....never will again either.

He lives in a bubble of his own warm fuzzyness. Let him talk to Timmy and see how far he gets.

Regards


----------



## Munxcub (7 Jul 2007)

+10 midget-boyd... it's times like that that I wish I could vent without it coming out as an incomprehensible rant.


----------



## beach_bum (7 Jul 2007)

Pfft  Never did like him.   :


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2007)

"The best argument against democracy is a 10 minute conversation with the average voter"

W. Churchill......

IIRC


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Jul 2007)

midget-boyd said:
			
		

> http://www.matthewgood.org/2007/07/a-call-to-end-canadian-combat-operations-in-afghanistan/#comments
> 
> I registered so I could leave a nice little comment on board.
> 
> ...



I'm sure your comment is long deleted...................as Allan Luomala, [one of us] found out last year when he tried to spar with them. 
Crapbag Good loves free speech, as long as its his.


----------



## punisher_6d (7 Jul 2007)

From his website:

_"We, being citizens of Canada, call on all members of the Canadian government to work together to immediately produce a definitive timetable for the cessation of Canadian combat operations in Afghanistan. We specifically target these operations singularly and support continued humanitarian and diplomatic efforts where necessary and applicable."_

Obviously Mr. Good doesn't grip the fact that you first need to bring security and stability to the people of a region to continue humanitarian and diplomatic efforts there.  I'm sure we won't be seeing him headlining any showtours at KAF or Mirage in the very near future.  :


----------



## Exarecr (7 Jul 2007)

What is going on in this country ?,  that supposedly educated "enlightened", entertainers can conjour up such unabashed illogical rhetoric that somehow places PM Harper's actions in Afghanistan in league with Bush's reasons and policies for being in Iraq. Do they buy Stupid Speak cereal or drink to much dumb-ass beer or just maybe in there minds eye the self importance people like Matthew,s place in all they say creates  smugness and pettiness of debate which just cheapens and dilutes their argument. I mean jeepers......without all this Left wing nonsense all we would have is the truth. See you all in Kingston. Cheers.


----------



## Danjanou (7 Jul 2007)

midget-boyd said:
			
		

> http://www.matthewgood.org/2007/07/a-call-to-end-canadian-combat-operations-in-afghanistan/#comments
> 
> I registered so I could leave a nice little comment on board.
> 
> ...



MB stop confusing the leftwing moonbats with facts and figures. You know it just upsets them and gets them all riled up, and then it's hard to get them to lie down for nap time after cookies and milk 8)


----------



## muskrat89 (7 Jul 2007)

I read some, and had to stop. The naivete is pathetic. Those people need to put down the i-pods and step out.. the real world beckons!


----------



## Shec (7 Jul 2007)

Hi-jacking the thread but appropos of the disrespect out there two days after 6 Canadian soldiers, good men who you could depend upon, were killed fighting essentially the same enemy comes this story came out of CBC: 



> Teenage U.S. deserter flees to Ottawa before Iraq posting
> Second deserter settled in the city by Canadian group
> 
> A U.S. military deserter has applied for refugee status after fleeing to Ottawa from a military base in Virginia before he could be posted to Iraq.
> ...



Volunteers but after 3 whole days of basic training he  decides he might be a conscientious objector?  Prisoner of conscience my butt, he just can't hack it. Send this disgusting thing back to his Momma.

And why are we even tolerating the harbouring of a deserter in the shadow of Parliament Hill while our dead haven't even been buried yet ?
 I find that disrespectful.


----------



## Franko (7 Jul 2007)

I find it extremely hard to believe that his superiors binded his hands and beat him.

Freakin' liar.

Regards


----------



## Samsquanch (7 Jul 2007)

On his website the Canadian flag is upside down!!!!!. I registered right away so I could tell him how disrespectful that was and was banned from adding additional comments. It seems fame has warped his preception of right and wrong.
Everyone has the right to say what they want.... but flipping the fricking flag upside down, hang your head in shame. Just thought everyone should know what a dirtbag he is.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jul 2007)

We do what we do.............so he can do what he does. It's the price we pay for freedom.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jul 2007)

Y'know, I'd be really upset if this was on Stompin' Tom's website, or some other musician I like.  Good's music is crap, as, apparently, is his grasp of reality.  Nothing to see, file under "loon" and move on.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 Jul 2007)

And now I try to post again... this time I get a BIG message.


> [size=10pt]YOUR COMMENT IS AWAITING MODERATION[/size]


  :tsktsk:

Wonder how long I'm gonna last before being banned?  :tank:


----------



## cavalryman (7 Jul 2007)

Huh.... I've never heard of this Matthew Good chap before today.  Is he supposed to be someone famous for something?  I'm guessing here that the gentleman is aware of his lack of fame and is throwing a little tantrum to attract attention.  Just like my dogs sometimes do when they feel ignored.  :


----------



## Trinity (7 Jul 2007)

Someone should invite him here to debate.

Most likely he'll shy away from the challenge!!!


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Jul 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Someone should invite him here to debate.
> 
> Most likely he'll shy away from the challenge!!!



Why would we invite him here?  He's hardly the sort of person for whom Mike designed Army.ca.  He's an apparently minor league celebrity with a loony-left political agenda; if we 'invite' or 'challenge' him then why not Judy Rebick or Maude Barlow or any of those oxygen thieves?

Leave him be in his own private la-la land.


----------



## Flip (7 Jul 2007)

> Leave him be in his own private la-la land.



Right .........

.............We'll attack and conquer him there! ;D


----------



## Remius (7 Jul 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> Right .........
> 
> .............We'll attack and conquer him there! ;D



So we don't have to do it here! ;D

I've already started...


----------



## MikeM (7 Jul 2007)

Should at least give the moderator of that board something to do by all of us posting there.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Jul 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen remember its his board and he and his numpty friends can post what they want. If your offended then do not go there, same as what we tell people here if you are offended by this site being pro military then don't come back!
 Just a fair warning do not drag this site into it!

Army.Ca Staff


----------



## ZipperHead (7 Jul 2007)

Seeing as how I got mentioned by name during this thread, I figured I'd pipe up with my 2 cents.

As as few people already mentioned, Matt Good is entitled to his opinion, and can post pretty much anything he wants. I don't agree with his posting a picture of the Canadian flag upside down, but it is for reasons other than most have posted here. I have known for some time (I am a master of UFI) that an upside down flag is meant as a show of distress (i.e a ship is on fire, it puts up it's flag upside down to get other ship's attention). Flying the flag sideways apparently means a ship is being boarded by pirates (more UFI). My issue is this: what gives him the right to say that the whole nation is in distress. In mourning, yes, over the deaths of 6 soldiers. In distress; I think not. Just because he and his left-leaning cronies (which include some CF members, who, to their credit, make every attempt to "keep it real" by educating the "over-read and under-fed" dorm dwellers about what the CF is about (i.e not the popular culture image of slack-jawed morons with nary a brain, who are happier bayoneting babies than trying to save them)) think that Canada should withdraw our troops (contrary to what has been debated in Parliament) before the 2009 time-frame. 

Matt Good is a very smart guy, but he is of the "You are entitled to MY opinion" crowd, and doesn't like it when people rain on his parade. I had it out with him and his moderators some time ago, over some long forgotten issue, and I swore off ever buying another Matt Good product. For someone who relies on capitalism to make a living, he was surprisingly uncaring when I brought up that I would never purchase any more "product" from him, but I guess there are enough people of his ilk around to support his ways. I was so pissed I removed his songs from my MP3 player, and change the radio station when his songs come on. That is a little childish, but every time I hear his music it reminds me of how annoying he is. He is an _*entertainer*_. He reads a lot. He has a strong opinion. If you can get past that, and read through some of the nausea (his fawning fans are the worst: they are more brain dead and naive than almost anybody I have ever read, and he strokes their ego and that keeps them coming back for more), you can read some interesting things. You don't have to agree with them, but they make you see where he is coming from. Blind faith and only reading what you want to read is a dangerous game: that's how propagandist's work. Having a dissenting voice is fine. Questioning people's motives (especially the government's) is probably the smartest thing you can do. No doubt it is an evolutionary process that allowed us to get as far as we have. 

As for having it out with him on his site, or having him come onto this site: think about it. He attracts like-minded people. Army.ca attracts like-minded people. Going into a church and questioning God's existence isn't wise, nor is going into a Mosque and disparaging Allah. He and his sycophants can agree to agree, and we are free to mock them. You are unlikely to convert any of the naysayers, particularly by becoming over-emotional about issues. Trust me, I know  

AL


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Jul 2007)

I guys he won't be on the CANCON show anytime soon.


----------



## armchair_throwaway (7 Jul 2007)

I don't know how famous Matt is, but he did graduate from my high school and even filmed one of his video in the school while I was there (Using students as background performers without paying a cent  :). This reminds me of a quote from Brad Pitt:



> You shouldn’t speak until you know what you’re talking about. That’s why I get uncomfortable with interviews. Reporters ask me what I feel China should do about Tibet. Who cares what I think China should do? I’m a fucking actor!


----------



## CE621 (8 Jul 2007)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Seems like Mr. Good feels that the CF and Canada are in distress:
> 
> http://www.matthewgood.org/2007/07/six-more-canadians-killed-in-afghanistan/#comments
> 
> ...




Never heard of this plug and I can`t help but wonder why every entertainer of note.......or not,feels they can comment to influence their following on matters they`re not versed on.I`m betting Jack Bin Layton is his number 1 fan.


----------



## observor 69 (8 Jul 2007)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> Matt Good is a very smart guy, but he is of the "You are entitled to MY opinion" crowd, and doesn't like it when people rain on his parade. I had it out with him and his moderators some time ago, over some long forgotten issue, and I swore off ever buying another Matt Good product. For someone who relies on capitalism to make a living, he was surprisingly uncaring when I brought up that I would never purchase any more "product" from him, but I guess there are enough people of his ilk around to support his ways. I was so pissed I removed his songs from my MP3 player, and change the radio station when his songs come on. That is a little childish, but every time I hear his music it reminds me of how annoying he is. He is an _*entertainer*_. He reads a lot. He has a strong opinion. If you can get past that, and read through some of the nausea (his fawning fans are the worst: they are more brain dead and naive than almost anybody I have ever read, and he strokes their ego and that keeps them coming back for more), you can read some interesting things. You don't have to agree with them, but they make you see where he is coming from. Blind faith and only reading what you want to read is a dangerous game: that's how propagandist's work. Having a dissenting voice is fine. Questioning people's motives (especially the government's) is probably the smartest thing you can do. No doubt it is an evolutionary process that allowed us to get as far as we have.
> 
> As for having it out with him on his site, or having him come onto this site: think about it. He attracts like-minded people. Army.ca attracts like-minded people. Going into a church and questioning God's existence isn't wise, nor is going into a Mosque and disparaging Allah. He and his sycophants can agree to agree, and we are free to mock them. You are unlikely to convert any of the naysayers, particularly by becoming over-emotional about issues. Trust me, I know
> 
> AL



+1 Allan


----------



## Blindspot (8 Jul 2007)




----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Jul 2007)

red x


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> red x



It loads slow.





Don't you guys figure we've given this piece of crap enough air time?........Let's move on and stop feed his petty ego.


----------



## punisher_6d (8 Jul 2007)

George,

I suppose you could say the same thing about Jack Bin Layton.  ;D


----------

